# tenir à (dépendre de)



## Luis_A

Bonjour!
¿Cómo se traduce lo siguiente: "_Elle ne tient pas non plus à la separation des pouvoirs, y compris dans sa conception, l'obligation pour le juge de applique une loi inconstitutionnelle_"?
Merci d'avant!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Tampoco depende de la separación de los poderes, inclusive en su concepción, la obligación por parte del juez de aplicar una ley anticonstitucional.

(Supongo que es appliquer)
Si supiéramos a qué se refiere "Elle" sería más fácil. Una vez traducido al español parece que se refiere a "la obligación". Si fuera el caso la frase sería más comprensible si "la obligación..." pasase delante. 
En francés no es tan evidente.

Espera otras propuestas
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## steiner

uf, perdonad que ponga la frase completa, pero es para contextualizar: no sé cómo traducir la primera parte, en concreto _malaise_ (carencia? vicio?) y _tient _(tiende? se empeña?). Esta es la frase:

_Il y a un *malaise *spécifique des banlieues françaises qui *tient à *ce mélange très particulier de bonne foi républicaine et d’hypocrisie sociale dont nous faisons preuve quand nous prétendons* œuvrer à *l’émancipation des minorités ethniques en les confinant dans les espaces les plus dévalorisés tout en refusant une prise en compte quelconque de leurs particularités. 

_Merci de votre aide
_
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este caso: 

"malaise" = *malestar*.
"...qui tient à..." = *...que se debe a...*
"oeuvrer" = *trabajar para*

saludos


----------



## Djiniyeh

Hola a todos, estoy teniendo muchísimos problemas con la siguiente frase: "aucun des grands quotidiens francophones de Montreal n’a de bureau dans aucune des grands villes voisines comme Toronto, Boston, New Cork. Cet isolement tient moins aux sirens du séparatisme qu’à une sourd volonté de repli." ¿a qué se refiere? mi intento de traducción es "ninguno de los francoparlantes de la media de Montreal tiene despacho en ninguna ciudad vecina como Toronto.....este aislamiento tiene que ver menos con las sirenas del separismo que a una mera voluntad de réplica" Además de estar mal traducida, no entiendo el sentido...¿alguna ayudita por favor???


----------



## La Dinardaise

"... no tiene tanto que ver con las sirenas del separismo que con una mera voluntad..."
Pero la frase no suena muy correcta en francés!
Y es "une sourd*e* volonté"


----------



## Paquita

"repli" no es "réplica" sino "encerramiento" tal como está discutido en este hilo

Significa que los periódicos en francés para los francófonos de Quebec no tienen oficinas en grandes ciudades anglófonas; menos por separatismo (ideología, política)que por "encerramiento" (incapacidad de abrirse)


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Otra opción para tient moins: se debe menos


----------



## Orphaios

Pourriez-vous me dire comment vous traduiriez le fragment en italique? Merci d'avance à tous ;o)

Si les raisons de cette évolution sont multiples, elles _tiennent pour beaucoup au fossé_ qui n'a cessé de se creuser avec le reste de l'Espagne...


----------



## GURB

Hola
*...dependen (resultan), por mucho, del bache (abismo) que...*


----------



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai des petits problèmes avec la formule "tenir à" dans le sens de "dépendre de". Je viens de lire cette phrase :
_Il ne tient qu'à lui pour que ça s'arrange._

Et j'ai deux questions à vous poser :
1) Peut-on omettre le "pour" (_Il ne tient qu'à lui que ça s'arrange_) ?
2) Peut-on utiliser ce "tenir à" dans une phrase affirmative ? Quelque chose du genre : _Il tient à lui pour que ça s'arrange_.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Le CNRTL te donne les réponses à tes questions:
Tenir (III B 2)





> *2.* _Empl. impers._ *a)* *Il tient à... (que + subj.)*. Il dépend de... (que).
> *b) **Il ne tient qu'à... que + subj./de + inf*.


Este "pour" sobra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias, Gévy, pero sigo sin tenerlo claro:

El CNRTL da unos ejemplos muy complicados, como siempre. ¿Me podríais dar algún ejemplo en afirmativa? Pongamos por caso:
_Depende de mí que se solucione._ → _Il tient à moi que ça s'arrange._ [¿Se puede decir esto?]



Gévy said:


> Este "pour" sobra.


Sin embargo, la frase está sacada de un libro de vocabulario, y google da bastantes resultados (aquí). ¿Ese "pour" no se utiliza, es incorrecto...?

Gracias.


----------



## swift

Buenos días LC:

Es cierto que a veces los ejemplos del CNRTL pueden resultar difíciles de comprender. Sin embargo, creo que la estructura de la construcción es lo que importa .

Como ha señalado Gévy, la locución "il (ne) tient (qu') à ... que" no requiere la preposición "pour". Quizá en los ejemplo que hallaste, se emplea la preposición "pour" por asociación de ideas:

Il ne tient qu'au Directeur que les nouvelles formations soient réalisées = Pour que les nouvelles formations soient réalisées, il ne tient qu'au Directeur. (Cf. ici).

Por otra parte, queda claro que no se necesita ninguna otra preposición si pasamos a la forma "de + infinitivo":

Il ne tient qu'au Directeur d'assurer la réalisation des nouvelles formations.

Y no "Il ne tient qu'au Directeur pour la réalisation des nouvelles formations".

Personalmente, y en esto no pongo las manos sobre las brasas porque no estoy seguro, las frases que hallaste como ejemplo son confusas porque dan a entender que "il" es una persona; por el contrario, en la construction "il (ne) tient (qu') à ... que", "il" es un sujeto _aparente_: por ello es una forma fija, impersonal.

Aún más: si digo "il ne tient qu'à lui pour que", lo entiendo como "sólo confía en él para que".

Espero que eso te ayude.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de reproduire l'excellente explication de notre amie Itka à cette intéressante question :



> D'abord, pour comprendre cette expression, il faut se souvenir que "ne... que..." exprime la restriction et signifie "seulement".
> 
> _Il ne tient qu'à lui que..._ = *il tient seulement à lui que... = ça ne dépend que de lui = ça dépend seulement de lui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Peut-on omettre le "pour" (_Il ne tient qu'à lui que ça s'arrange_) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On peut - et je dirais même "on doit" construire la phrase sans le "pour".
> Je pense qu'on a mis cette préposition dans les explications (là) uniquement pour essayer de bien souligner le sens : "_Pour/dans le but_ que cela se fasse, cela tient à lui"... mais cette phrase n'est pas naturelle. Elle peut simplement servir pour éclairer le sens de : _"Il ne tient qu'à lui que cela ne se fasse".
> _C'est la seule construction valable (avec un "il" impersonnel. Le "ne" est un "ne" explétif, facultatif).
> 
> En langage parlé, plus courant et familier, on peut employer : ça ne tient qu'à...
> _Ça ne tient qu'à toi de m'accompagner !_
> _Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi... ! _(la phrase est souvent laissée en suspens, sous-entendu : "les choses se passeraient autrement").
> 
> Expression idiomatique fréquente :
> _"Ça ne tient qu'à un fil !" _la deuxième partie de la phrase est sous-entendue par le contexte :_
> "Ça ne tient qu'à un fil [que tu tombes !]"
> "Ça ne tient qu'à un fil [qu'il soit admis !]"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Peut-on utiliser ce "tenir à" dans une phrase affirmative ? Quelque chose du genre : _Il tient à lui _pour_ que ça s'arrange_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sans le "pour", oui.
> Mais il me semble que cette tournure est vieillie... plus rare, en tous cas que la forme négative.
> 
> On rencontre plus souvent, la tournure familière : _"ça tient à ... que..." _mais je préfèrerais dire :_ ça dépend de ... que...
> _
> Enfin, pour répondre à ta question :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je n'utiliserais pas la préposition "pour" car j'ai l'impression que le sens de l'énoncé change : Il ne tient qu'à lui pour que... pourrait être interprété comme "il ne fait confiance qu'à lui pour..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Non. Ça n'aurait simplement aucun sens.
> 
> Je ne sais si tout cela est clair. La question est compliquée et je ne peux pas faire plus simple.
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> Itka
Click to expand...


----------



## ovseyenko

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Necesito ayuda con la parte en rojo: "Aujourd'hui encore, j'écoute cette pauvre parole, ne disant, face à l'inattendu, que des banalités, parole au reste sans garantie et qu'il ne tient qu'à nous, comme le fit Nixon, de rapporter à quelque mystification"

Merci à tous


----------



## Pedro Felipe

Falta un poco de contexto (¿cuál es la _pauvre parole_?) así que te debes tomar con cuidado mi sugerencia:

_*...sólo depende de nosotros, como lo hizo Nixon, convertir en una especie de mentira".*_


----------



## GURB

Hola
Propongo:...y sólo *nos corresponde (incumbe)* a nosotros...relacionarla con...


----------



## ovseyenko

Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## Nikem

Hola a todos y todas. ¿Qué les parece esta traducción de "tenir"?

Voilà sans doute la principale raison de cette « exception française » aujourd’hui dénoncée. Et ceci tient à deux raisons.   
He aquí sin duda la razón principal de esta “excepción francesa” aquí denunciada. Y esto obedece a dos razones.


----------



## Dentellière

Nikem said:


> Hola a todos y todas. ¿Qué les parece esta traducción de "tenir"?
> 
> Voilà sans doute la principale raison de cette « exception française » aujourd’hui dénoncée. Et ceci tient à deux raisons.
> He aquí sin duda la razón principal de esta “excepción francesa” aquí denunciada. Y esto obedece a dos razones.



Me parece buena la traducción de "obedece a dos razones"


----------



## Nikem

¡Gracias! Así la dejaré, si nadie opina lo contrario.


----------



## Kissa

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Salut!
Quien me puede ayudar con unas dudas?..

El contexto es: 
En vérité, ces marchands de thermomètres, baromètres et patraques, évoquent toujours l'idée d'êtres à part, d'une allure quelque peu hoffmanesque. Cela tient à leur métier.
tengo tres dudas:

*** Una sola pregunta por hilo (Norma 2)
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)

2- _'Cela tient à leur métier'_

Podría ser, ''esa que se aprecia en su oficio''?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En esta frase, el sentido es el de "deberse a".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kissa

Merci beaucoup Gévy!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Yo habría optado por "se debe", pero creo que "obedece" da perfectamente la idea.


----------



## potoherrera

antes se dice que fulanito ha intentado transmitir un mensaje que puede resumirse en esto: "les malheurs qu'on a tiennent aux idées qu'on se fait"; textualmente debe ser algo así como "las desgracias que ocurren en función de las ideas que uno se hace" pero no me suena bien, debe haber alguna frase hecha que tenga más sentido; gracias


----------



## hual

Hola,

En tu propuesta de traducción falta un verbo: _las desgracias que a uno le ocurren *se deben* a las ideas que uno se hace_. No conozco ninguna frase hecha que exprese tal idea.


----------



## Gévy

hual said:


> No conozco ninguna frase hecha que exprese tal idea.



Hola:

En francés tampoco es una frase hecha, ni un refrán, ni un adagio, aunque suene parecido. 

Gévy


----------



## potoherrera

gracias; muy amable


----------

